# Frontosas in 150 gal



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

How many can be housed in a 150 gal tank.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

what is the floor plan on the 150?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

If your footprint is at least 6-foot, I'd say you could go with, at least, eight.


----------



## lijeff (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd say at least 10 fronts in a 150 gallon, my 180 is home to an established colony of 12 fronts


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

lijeff said:


> I'd say at least 10 fronts in a 150 gallon, my 180 is home to an established colony of 12 fronts


without knowing the size of floor plan, it is very difficult to say how many frontosa.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

ratio should play an important role in the recommendation. if you limit the male count to 1 or 2, then i see no reason why 8, 10,or 12 might all be fair suggestions for a 6ft. 150. if the male count exceeds 3, then i would hesitate to add any other frontosa at all.


----------



## drgold (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 6m8f in a 125 and they're doing great. The males are 8" or so and the females 4-6" (3 year olds). They might eventually need a 180, but they're not unhappy now. The tank has a 72x18 footprint.

I'll probably separate some males out when I want to breed them, but 6 males doesn't seem problematic for now. I can't say how it'll work when they get very large, though.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

drgold said:


> I have 6m8f in a 125 and they're doing great...


I was not as fortunate as you: I had eight (2m/6f) in a 125 and had aggression problems that were definitely due to the 72" footprint. As a general rule of thumb, 14 mature frontosa is too many for a 6-foot tank. Once in a great while, will somebody show up and say they have done it and have had no problems.... sure. Is it something that I would encourage others to do... absolutley not.

IMHO, Russ


----------

